# 17' LT Hatch Rotor size



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They are different front and rear. Rear has a parking brake built into the center of the rotors.

You want the ones from RockAuto that say "Cruze, base model", 276mm front rotors, or "15" wheels" (even though they aren't).

There was an upgraded brake kit with larger front rotors sold through dealers, which it's unlikely you have.


----------

